# Dragon Optical Yellow-Blue Ion Goggle Lens - any good?



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I just used my DX's with Gold Ionized today at a blue bird day at Heavenly. Worked great.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Jaa said:


> Has anybody tried Dragon's yellow-blue ion lens for their goggles? I'm talking about the yellow-blue ion in particular, not the blue ion (with no yellow in it).
> 
> Dragon APX Powder Goggles w/Yellow Blue Ion Lens - Snow
> 
> ...


Your wish, my command ...http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/43294-some-shhtuff-apx.html#post442226


----------

